# endoscopy



## 18651 (Apr 15, 2006)

had an endoscopy fri 5/12. doc says everything "looks ok" but waiting on biopsy. now my chronic constant bloating distension may be from swallowed air. i'm not buying this. i suggested a gluten free diet and he said of course i will feel better, because the diet is bland. now i have been sick to my stomach and burping, bubbly all last night and today. when i got home after test and took zelnorm, i passed an undigested pill from 27 hours before. anybody got any suggestions???


----------

